# Dog leads lost emergence services to fire!



## solomongsd (Mar 28, 2010)

Not sure if this is a repost but i was floored and thought you guys would really enjoy watching it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow!!! That's amazing 

What a good dog!!!

Did you see the dog stop like he was saying "look I led you right to it"


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

wow, now that really _is_ man's best friend!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

shepherds are so amazing...


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

This is like the 10th version of the same thread. To comment please see the original thread here ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/current-dog-affairs/134425-gsd-buddy-leads-troopers-fire.html

Thank you,
Admin


----------

